# [HW]wireless..

## disperato5432

Devo creare una piccola wlan casalinga composta da due laptop e 1 desk mi serve un access point , una scheda pcmcia e magari un usb adaptor , voi , considerando l'installazione e che non ho grosssi problemi di sicurezza cosa mi consigliate??

Ho sentito parlare bene di D-link e 3Com....che dite??  :Smile: 

----------

## krill

Hola!

Se posso darti un consiglio come scheda pcmcia ti consiglierei vivamente di NON prendere una d-link dwl650+.

Il supporto c'e' (acx100.sourceforge.net) e il driver funziona abbastanza bene, ma e' a volte instabile e la trasmissione dei dati a volte e' rallentata da errori di trasmissione causati dal driver stesso (la Texas Instruments che fa il chip non da le specifiche...)

Se proprio ti ritrovi con questa pcmcia (la vendono ormai a 30euro...) non disperare perche' comunque funziona (la sto usando in questo momento...   :Smile:  )

Saluti!

----------

## blacksword

Con 40 euro ti porti a casa una pcmcia digicom. Ma mi raccomando quando la compri dai un occhio alla scatola e controlla che ci sia scritto linux tra i sistemi supportati. Un mio amico è riuscito a far andare la diffusissima usb firewire wireless e le prestazioni sono buone. Io ho comprato anche un access point della digicom che adesso vendono a 40 euro che funziona egregiamente.

----------

## X-Drum

comprate schede wireless se potete basate sul chipset PrismI o PrismII

se nn volete buttar via soldi e spesso le "sottomarche" sono realizzate meglio delle "grandi marche" e costano anche di meno.

vi consiglio la lettura di questo sito

----------

## Frez

io ho una 3com 3CRWE154G72 e funziona con il driver Prism54 che tra l'altro e' inserito nel kernel 2.6

Non ho fatto grandi prove di throughput e/o errori.

Odio dover comprare hardware di produttori che non inseriscono Linux/*BSD tra i SO supportati, ma intersecando gli insiemi <schede che credo siano supportate da Linux> con quello <schede disponibili in negozio> e' venuta fuori proprio la 3com.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Frez wrote:*   

> Odio dover comprare hardware di produttori che non inseriscono Linux/*BSD tra i SO supportati, ma intersecando gli insiemi <schede che credo siano supportate da Linux> con quello <schede disponibili in negozio> e' venuta fuori proprio la 3com.

 

confermo anche io lo odio...infatti cerco di fare acquistare ai miei colleghi che ne necessitavano schede supportate nativamente sotto linux (quando mi chiedevano un consiglio) in ogni caso anche se alla fine dovevano adoperarla sotto windoze! per cercare di coibottare tali prodotti, per quanto possibile...

purtroppo sul notebook mi sono ritrovato invece un chip della Broadcom BCM4306, ditta che ovviamanete ignora anche la petizione online per il rilascio dei driver (andrebbero bene anche binari) per linux..

al momento sto ovviando con un wrapper (DriverLoader di LinuXant) finche' non mi scadrà la licenza d'uso  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## shev

Ciao, prova a dare un'occhiata al topic "quale scheda wireless" che trovi in questo forum, l'ho appena ripescato e dovrebbe essere tra i primi della lista. Lì qualche info utile la trovi, anche in ottica configurazione. In sintesi io per esperienza diretta mi trovo benissimo con i prodotti netgear, ben supportati, di qualità e più che soddisfacenti.

----------

## paperp

Arieccomi , non fatevi tradire dal nome ero io disperato5432 , avevo avuto problemi con l'account ma il buon Nitro me li ha risolti  :Wink: ..comunque se dovessi scegliere tra Digicom e 3com voi cosa mi consigliereste , considerate che devo acquistare anche l'access point e non solo la scheda PCMCIA.

Inoltre ho visto in giro delle offerte con dei pacchetti in cui viene inserito anche la chiavetta USB che fa ricevitore , ma è supportata dal kernel??

Ciaouzz people   :Smile: 

P.S. dimenticavo , che grullo , che sul sony che ho in ufficio c'è la scheda integrata wireless che se non sbaglio è Intel...funge??o gli và estirpata subito per motivi di democrazia telematica??!!

----------

## federico

Io ho un access point della d-link DWL-900AP+ , costa poco e funziona una meraviglia, ho molti amici che lo hanno acquistato e lo usano adesso anche all'universita' di milano  :Smile: 

Su questo access point puoi trovare moltissime pagine con consigli e metodi per farlo diventare + potente se ci vuoi smanettare.

----------

## shev

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Inoltre ho visto in giro delle offerte con dei pacchetti in cui viene inserito anche la chiavetta USB che fa ricevitore , ma è supportata dal kernel??

 

Dipende dalla chiavetta e dal chipset che utilizza. Ci sono diverse schede wireless usb supportate da linux, come la dlink dwl-122 o la netgear ma111, o più in generale quelle con chipset prism2.5/3 

 *Quote:*   

> che grullo , che sul sony che ho in ufficio c'è la scheda integrata wireless che se non sbaglio è Intel...funge??o gli và estirpata subito per motivi di democrazia telematica??!!

 

Guarda che non va a marche il supporto, ma a chipset. Esistono marche che hanno prodotti supportati e altri no, a volte lo stesso prodotto è supportato in certe versioni, non in revisioni successive. Quindi più che dirci "meglio la marca X o la Y" o "ho la scheda della marca X, andrà?" dicci che chipset utilizzano le varie schede e ti diremo se vanno (oppure guardi direttamente sui vari siti che elencano il supporto hardware per linux, ce ne sono parecchi).

----------

## paperp

OK! Grazie federico, grazie Shev prendo info e vi faccio sapere , è che dovendo andare sabato a Kohln ne volevo approfittare per comprare qualcosa di Linux supported , visto che si trovano oggetti a prezzi interessanti e con etichette ,features , più chiare e trasparenti di quelle che si trovano qui da noi.

Ciao.

----------

## paperp

...forse ho cappellato:

ho preso un router e una wlan card +usb card della sitecom fidandomi del venditore che masticava un pò di inglese(era un crucco..) assicurandomi della compatibilità con il pinguino adesso però non sono riuscito a venirne a capo prima perchè non ho capito quale sia il chipset e quindi non ho potuto controllare sul sito della prism!

Inoltre ho giratoper i forum sia gentoo che non ma ho soltanto visto dei topic in tedesco...!!

la scheda è una sitecom wl-112 e il router un wl-517..mi aiutate??  :Embarassed: 

----------

## paperp

...almeno ditemi dove devo guardare per capire che razza di chipset ho....  :Sad: 

----------

## pascalbrax

con le intel in questo periodo, vai quasi sul sicuro  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paperp

dando lspci con la scheda inserita ho ottenuto quanto segue

```

0000:02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference Card (rev 01)
```

mi devo scoraggiare??

 :Question: 

----------

## paperp

uppete...  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

Se è una ralink rt2500, trovi i driver sul sito del produttore, le istruzioni per usarli credo saranno nel solito README all'interno del pacchetto.

----------

## paperp

Grazie shev , ho visto che sul sito ci sono i driver ,adesso non ho una macchina Linux con me ,dopoproverò a csa.

Io non ho mai configurato una scheda wifi da source code , dici che sia difficile ??

Sai se avevo le Netgear e usavo il tuo How to erauna latrastoria..ho paura di aver buttato via i soldi.

Poi non ho capito una cosa lì mi sembra ci siano i driver solo della scheda PCMCIA ma non quelli della chiavetta USB..o ho capito male??

Ciao e Grazie.  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Sai se avevo le Netgear e usavo il tuo How to erauna latrastoria..ho paura di aver buttato via i soldi

 

Va tranquillo, la parte divertente è lo smanettamento per farla andare  :Very Happy: 

Cmq vedrai che è tutto più semplice di quello che credi, segui i vari README dei driver, ispirati agli howto che trovi (anche se non specificatamente redatti per la tua scheda) e vedrai che non ci metterai molto a far andare il tutto. Io tra la prima installazione e la seconda per attivare wpa avrò speso in tutto non più di dieci minuti per installazione/configurazione, e non è che sia chissà che fenomeno  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Poi non ho capito una cosa lì mi sembra ci siano i driver solo della scheda PCMCIA ma non quelli della chiavetta USB..o ho capito male??

 

Non so, non ho approfondito più di tanto. Scaricali e provali, poi ci dirai tu se funzionano o meno. Se avrai problemi chiedi pure e vediamo di fare in modo che i tuoi soldi non siano stati sprecati  :Wink: 

----------

## MDD

 *Quote:*   

> Thanks shev, I have inasmuch as on the situated one there are the driver, now I do not have one Linux machine with me, dopoprover? csa. 
> 
>  I have not never shaped a card wifi from source tails, I say that it is difficult? 
> 
>  You know if I had the Netgear and I used your How to erauna latrastoria..ho fear to have thrown via the moneies. 
> ...

 

Sorry if i missunderstood you, but as you can see, this is a babelfish-translation  :Wink: 

I've just created an ebuild with the new RaLink sources. It can be found under https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=58483

Hope this helps,

greets,

DD

----------

## paperp

 *Quote:*   

> Thanks Shev, I have seen on the site the driver I need,right now I don't have one Linux machine with me, later I'll give it a try at home.
> 
> I have not never configured a card wifi from source before, you say that it is difficult?
> 
> You know , if I had the Netgear and I used your How toit would be a different story .. I fear to have thrown away my money.
> ...

 

Now it should be a little better   :Wink: 

..first of all thanks a lot MDD for your help , I m a beginner about configuring WiFi stuff , but I think everything should very easy with your Ebuild , after emrget it , I need to to something with the configuration??

Shev mi puoi aiutare , da quello che ho capito devo emergiare l'ebuild e poi seguire il tuo How To??

  Miiiitiicaaa la Gentoo Community

   Proud of being in Gentoo Community  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MDD

Hi paperp,

i just submitted a new release with some changes built in, asked for by one of the developers. It should now work really fine. After emerging it, you can do a modprobe rt2500 for inserting the module, and after that you can use ifconfig to bring it up. The configuration uitlity, which is build if you have qt in your use flags is also very nice.

I'm really new to this community, and yes i loved it from the first day, too.

----------

## paperp

Thanks again MDD , I don't get compiled QT yet but maybe if i found any problems with text configuration I compile it just for using utility...asap I post how's gone  :Very Happy: 

  Bye.

----------

## [hammerfall]

Qualcuno e' riuscito a far andare questa ebuild? ho comprato di recente una scheda Dynamode wl-gi-300b e i driver presenti sul cd sono quelli della rt2500. Per l'esattezza dovrebbe montare l'rt2560.

Forse ho sbagliato qualcosa, riassumo quello che ho fatto:

1) sono andato al link https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=58483

2) ho creato l'ebuild col nome corretto nel portage

3) ho creato il manifest

4) ho creato il file diff necessario all'ebuild e l'ho messo nella cartella files

lancio l'emerge e va tutto bene.

Nel dmesg leggo:

```
PCI: Enabling device 0000:06:00.0 (0004 -> 0006)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.0 to 64
```

e l'lspci mi dice:

```
0000:06:00.0 Class ffff: RaLink: Unknown device 0201 (rev ff)
```

Ho provato a fare ifconfig eth1 up ma non va..  ora riavvio e spero in bene ^_^

Ulteriore cosa: sul sito ho visto che sono presenti i driver 1.4.2.0 qualcuno li ha provati??[/code]

----------

## paperp

..guarda , io ho avuto problemi di recente con la mia gentoo , ma si mi dai il tempo di reinstallarla non vedo l'ora di provare l'ebuild in questione , visto che ho una wifi con il chipset supportato

Ciao.  :Smile: 

----------

## mirko_3

paperp, poi funzionavano quei driver?

----------

